# Guadalupe river trout!



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone want to take a stab at measuring this fish? That's a sage 5 wt reel, measures 3 5/8" according to MFR.

Fish were caught on white and green woolly buggers, and a nymph.

We didn't catch anything under 16"










I caught my largest trout ever, will share that pic later. This pic is the one my host caught on Wednesday.

I was walking down the middle of the river, I stepped in a hole or off a shelf, I sunk, flailed and managed to clamber back up on to the ledge I'd been walking along, in 2.5-3' of water. Took a lot of cool water in the waders, spent another 4 hours fishing like that.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

They posted soem rules about fish size. Surprised to see you can only keep one over 18". Nice catch!


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Well done...............2 weekends in a row.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks all.

Prizepig, since my divorce, I haven't been on freshwater trout like I used to be (in Colorado). It was nice to feel the rod load and unload, although my hauls need a little maintenance in the mechanics dept. I was fishing an old 2pc Scott 5wt, not fast enough for my liking, but it's what I have for now. Also, I had no idea that these fish were in this water. I can't tell you how many big fish I saw rising for something that was emerging.
The guy that took me caught so many more fish, and he's a total fly rod rookie, but his form isn't bad, he understands the concepts and has the recommended flies. I didn't have any of the recommended flies, I just showed up with my colorado box, and some clousers.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

The beaded necklace is something my daughters made for me.

I'm standing in my net to keep it from floating off; that net was great for colorado river trout but woefully inadequate for the Guadalupe river pigs, every big trout I netted flipped out and had to be re-netted.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Beautiful fish, well done.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome catch! I last caught Rainbows on the Guadeloupe below the Dam in 1976 when I was a student, using a tiny (smallest they make) pearl colored flatfish crank bait on a spinning rod. Wasn't a flier then and still not but dang that makes me want to get a fly rod and go to Fly Fishing school!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

barronj;23620571 reel said:


> Hard to really say Barron... Since the reel is further back in the image it's true size in relation to the fish is reduced, and compounding that the fishes tail is slightly closer to the camera compared to the head.
> 
> What's the distance between the first two line sets on the rod up from the foregrip?
> 
> ...


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

A little over 20 inches especially with that girth! I have seen some caught that size and bigger in Lake Taneycomo. That's a great fish!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Went down again today, was hoping to target striper at the base of the dam but the water CFM was almost double what it was when I caught fish last time. Brought my 8wt for the stripers and my 5wt in case we fished for trout, but I left my reel for my 5wt on the shelf. Felt good to get my haul back and get some real distance with casts. Partner didn't catch any, I caught a good one. Got cold water down my waders again, I gotta stop that!

The water was moving (I was waste deep) and between the current, the fish in the net and the rod, I got careless with my picture.


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

What part of texas has rainbows like that?? Nice


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Outside of Greune, which is just north of New Braunfels. Special thanks to Josh at Greune Outfitters (awesome fly shop full of local knowledge) for helping me with fly patterns.

They had a wicked sale going yesterday, part of their 12 days of Christmas specials. Huge selection of 1/2 off shoes, flip flops (simms, olukai, etc) shirts, wading pants and shorts, and more. It was buy one sale item (1/2 off), get one free. I got a new pair of Chaco sandals and a pair for my oldest daughter, $220 worth of Chacos for $55.

Stopped back by today and picked up a Patagonia pique cotton polo for 1/2 off.

A float trip is the best way to fish this river without lease access like we're afforded, happy to recommend someone.


----------



## bfrog2 (Jul 22, 2008)

What great pics. Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great pics, really beautiful fish.


----------

